# Cutting Groove in Driftwood?



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2022)

I have a piece of driftwood, roughly 7' long, diameter ranges from about 3 1/2" down to about 1 1/2" as it tapers, and it includes some root portions. This piece has been sitting here for about 2 1/2 years, waiting for me to get to the project we picked it up from our local beach for - a light fixture with 3 pendant lights hanging down.

I need to cut a groove in it, approximately 3/8" wide and 3/8" deep, to run wiring in. I've been debating what the best way to do this would be. Bonus points if I can do this with tools I have on hand, but I'm starting to think that I will probably have to buy something.

I've been thinking about a Lancelot - or probably the Harbor Freight knock-off version, since I only need it for one project - that I can mount in my angle grinder. But, to be honest, the thought of mounting what a round chainsaw blade in an angle grinder kinda scares me; I've done my fair share of stupid and dangerous things, but this one gives me some hesitation. I mean, I'll go this route if there is no other real option, but it's honestly an option I wouldn't mind avoiding, if possible.

A router could work for some of this, but certainly not all of it, when I get near the root portion.

And, because this is how things usually go, about 6 or 9 months ago, I had a lightbulb moment and came up with what I thought would be a genius way to do this with tools I already have on hand, but I didn't get a chance to write that idea down or use it, and I've spent some time trying to remember what that idea was...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 26, 2022)

Sprung said:


> I have a piece of driftwood, roughly 7' long, diameter ranges from about 3 1/2" down to about 1 1/2" as it tapers, and it includes some root portions. This piece has been sitting here for about 2 1/2 years, waiting for me to get to the project we picked it up from our local beach for - a light fixture with 3 pendant lights hanging down.
> 
> I need to cut a groove in it, approximately 3/8" wide and 3/8" deep, to run wiring in. I've been debating what the best way to do this would be. Bonus points if I can do this with tools I have on hand, but I'm starting to think that I will probably have to buy something.
> 
> ...


Seems like you need a tool you can control better, perhaps a Dremel? I would shy away from a tool you already think gives you hesitation. I’m certainly no expert in cutting groves in rounded materials, however. Sounds like an exciting project. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Nov 26, 2022)

Do you have a chainsaw? That would be my first choice. Or maybe borrow one?

Maybe a very coarse carbide carving wheel like kutzall -dont know if HF has an equivalent. Never used the chainsaw wheel so don't know how it handles...

Looked and HF does carry a course carbide wheel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Nov 26, 2022)

You have to respect a Lancelot tool but not fear it. First, only use it on a grinder with a trigger switch. You want it to cut off when you let go of it or when it decides to run away. Remember the old Tasmanian Devil on Looney Tunes?... Second, make sure the piece you're working on is secure in a vice or some other securing device... third, always pull the tool toward you against the direction of rotation. Never push the tool or try to run it back and forth. Make sure you have hold of the grinder like you mean it. Go slow, take small bites.

Of course eye protection... I've worn out several Lancelot tools. They are not any more dangerous than a chop saw if used improperly.

Driftwood is soft. Don't dig too deep, it'll catch and leave a big gouge before you can say "Ohsh...!"

You could always just use the tip of a chainsaw to cut the groove also.

Alan

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2022)

A dremel with a bit like this one....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2022)

I mean, a Dremel would work, but with about 5' of groove to make, would take a long time - and I'll admit that route is something I'm not sure I have the patience for.

I do have a chainsaw, but it's non-functioning... One of these days I really want to pick up an electric one.

It's not that I'm afraid of the Lancelot, but more of a healthy fear. Losing control of one of those seems like it could cause trouble pretty quickly. My grinder does not have a trigger switch, which would be one safety control that would be very good to have in this instance.


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 26, 2022)

A agree a Dremel would be the best way to control the bit and not have it swerve off to the side of a round blank, etc. Might take longer, but for me it would be the safest way.

If I'm picturing your idea correctly, this is a branch looking piece, with curves and maybe a couple branches off the main. Your cord will run down the main branch, probably on top so it's hardly visible. So another thought might be to use an angle grinder or random orbital with a heavy grit and carefully sand a flat area along the top, where you want to run the cord, maybe an inch wide or less. That would make it easier to keep your bit for making the groove centered so it doesn't slide off down the round side of the branch.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 26, 2022)

Sprung said:


> I have a piece of driftwood, roughly 7' long, diameter ranges from about 3 1/2" down to about 1 1/2" as it tapers, and it includes some root portions. This piece has been sitting here for about 2 1/2 years, waiting for me to get to the project we picked it up from our local beach for - a light fixture with 3 pendant lights hanging down.
> 
> I need to cut a groove in it, approximately 3/8" wide and 3/8" deep, to run wiring in. I've been debating what the best way to do this would be. Bonus points if I can do this with tools I have on hand, but I'm starting to think that I will probably have to buy something.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need a foredom as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2022)

Post a picture @Sprung , you may getter better advice if we can visualize it. But for that length, assuming I wanted the groove fairly consistent depth and straight, I think I'd build a quick jig on/around it that would let me use a router or even table saw. The piece may not have flat surfaces, but you may be able to add a flat surface to it or around it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 26, 2022)

If you have a whole lot of experience, you can do this with a skilsaw. But that is a last ditch.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 26, 2022)

My initial thought was the Drexel. Been several threads recently about the kutzall, etc.

I was thinking the dremel might be your start…….shallow and straight and then come back with something less aggressive on an angle grander. A regular cutoff wheel might even be enough since you are talking driftwood.

And, we want to see the finished project. Can picture it, I want to see your execution of it.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Sounds like you need a foredom as well...



I have a knock off version, which works pretty well. But wouldn't really be much , if any, faster than using the Dremel. But may be the route I go.



SENC said:


> Post a picture @Sprung , you may getter better advice if we can visualize it. But for that length, assuming I wanted the groove fairly consistent depth and straight, I think I'd build a quick jig on/around it that would let me use a router or even table saw. The piece may not have flat surfaces, but you may be able to add a flat surface to it or around it.



You know, maybe that router jig idea would work, for at least most of it. It is a very straight piece. I'll try to bring it into the shop and grab a picture tomorrow.



Gdurfey said:


> My initial thought was the Drexel. Been several threads recently about the kutzall, etc.
> 
> I was thinking the dremel might be your start…….shallow and straight and then come back with something less aggressive on an angle grander. A regular cutoff wheel might even be enough since you are talking driftwood.
> 
> And, we want to see the finished project. Can picture it, I want to see your execution of it.



Oh, I'll definitely post finished pictures! Y'all deserve at least that for offering advice here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 26, 2022)

I will add that this isn't soft, very worn/aged like many think of driftwood. I haven't tried to identify what species of wood it is, but it is a very solid piece of wood. But it's a great size and shape for what we're wanting to do with it. Was a young tree, don't think it spent too long floating around before getting washed up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 27, 2022)

If I understand what you're trying to do correctly, why not use a drill press or even a handheld drill to get the bulk out. Mark your line where you want it, then use a 3/8" or a 1/2" (for a little wiggle room) bit to control the width and depth of the groove. Then just use a chisel and dremel to clean up the channel for the wire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 27, 2022)

driftwood- sand gets in all the cracks and crevasses, I would assume you will get bit wear no matter what you use. a router and jig would be fastest. take small bites.


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2022)

If it's fairly straight, make a 3-sided box with a slit cut in it to run a router with a straight bit in it.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 27, 2022)

Well, I appreciate all the recommendations. I tackled the project today. I pulled the piece out and it was straighter than I remembered, which made this much easier. I don't have many router bits, but I found a 1/2" straight bit in the drawer and did it freehand, after drilling out for where the lights will hang down. I decided not to mess with making a channel up to the root area, to save me the time and make this simpler.

Piece in question





Cleaned it up, drilled holes where the lamps will hang down, and then freehand routed the groove. Yeah, not my best work, but it'll do, lol. this direction is upward, toward the ceiling, so won't be seen.





Light fixture that I'm using - three of them.





And using these bulbs. I will be putting these on a dimmer. This light is going in our living room, just behind our couch. Our living room lacks in lighting and this should solve that issue and look nice while doing so.





I have it all done and ready to hang. I'll post a completed pic once that's done. Hopefully within a few days.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 28, 2022)

Looks a good bit like Aspen of some sort. 

Wasn't until you said above the couch that I got it, was thinking coat-rack style up until that point. I've seen lots of folks just wrap the electric cord around the wood and decorate it as a vine, but that style of cord would not work. As for the groove, dremel was my first thought and a battery powered chainsaw my second. Many of those saws have picco chains with low kickback design. However, the groove they make may be too small for your cord. Look forward to the final picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 28, 2022)

Good job and I’m looking forward to seeing it up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 28, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks a good bit like Aspen of some sort.



That was my first guess as well. I've worked with Aspen before, and that's what it felt like I was working with, including the stringiness - had to do some cleanup after drilling and routing.



Mr. Peet said:


> coat-rack style



At some point we need to drag home another piece of driftwood, because I do have an extra of these lights and plan to do a single light, in that coat rack style, in the corner of the room to replace an old floor lamp that has seen better days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 28, 2022)

Pretty darn good, routing a round surface freehand and not getting a blowout. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Dec 2, 2022)

Got it hung up tonight! Overall happy with how it turned out. Brings a lot of much needed light into the living room. Will be picking up a dimmer for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 2, 2022)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 2, 2022)

Very creative and unique light fixture Matt. Did you secure the wiring in the groove you made or is it just laying in there? I was thinking maybe you used a few dollops of silicon sealant or Goop or something to ensure the wiring stayed put.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 2, 2022)

Yeah, I did secure the wiring in there with a bit of adhesive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 2, 2022)

Very cool Matt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

